# Bretonnian Anti-monster character



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Well, my list of opponents is growing, and so are their armies. With this comes the fact that sooner or later, I'll be facing big beasties, namely Hyrda and Dragons at the moment, but with the possibility of playing against some other big nasties.

So I'm hunting for a bretonnian beast killer, something to take threats down before they tear into my lines. A character on pegasus seems the logical thing, So probably a lord, maybe a paladin depending on game size (usually Dragons don't become a problem until 3000 points... I hope). Now, I'm trying to think of the best way to kit him out - but I don't want him to be completely useless if said beastie doesn't turn up. 

So, lord wise, here are my ideas:

Lord 1:
Vo Audacity
Sword of the Ladies Champion
30 points of something to keep him alive

- He'd be hitting and wounding on 3's with reroll, and at st. 7 usually.
- still needs 2-3 turn alive to kill a big bad.

Lord 2:
Vo Heroism
Tress of Isoulde
Cuirass of fortune

On the charge, hitting on 2s, has KB vs. Large Targets, and rerolls 1s to wound (more chance of KB)

Lord 3:
Vo Audacity
Sword of Heroes

Does D3 wounds against said baddies, but is usually wounding on 5s - but with rerolls. Cheapest option, and a bit of luck could take out a big bad in a turn. Have to math hammer if he's better than lord 1.

Anyway, Just want to get any oppinions on which of these to take, or other good anti-dragon combos. So what say you?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Why waste a lord-you have trebuchaets for a reason. that said, i dont have a copy of the army book so i can not help with the lord choice, but as a dedicated dwarf player, use your warmachines-if you are playing 3000pts vrs a dragon then it is not cheese to take 2-3 trebuchaets, it is just countering a threat.
just my tuppence.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bretonnian Lord, Grail Vow, Lance, VoHeroism, Sword of Heroes, Talisman of Protection, Shield, Barded Bretonnian Warhorse/Hippogryph = 240/429 pts.

Killing Blow Str 6 on the Charge against Large Targets, then in subsequent phases, gains Strength 5 and does D3 Wounds if they are T5 and above. In return, you have a 2+ (or a 4+ if on Hippogryph, but then again, that gives 4 Strength 5 attacks) Armour Save and a 6+ Ward Save. Pretty damn nifty. Don't expect it to be very useful against normal Character though ;D


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Um, did you give him a lance _and_ a magic weapon vaz?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yup. You can do that with Bretonnians


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Yes indeedy, lance and Magic weapon combo is bretonnian speciality - as some virtues only work with non-magical weapons.



Dafistofmork said:


> Why waste a lord-you have trebuchaets for a reason.


Haha, because if I was any good with warmachines I'd probably BE a dwarf player:laugh: seriously, for me when it doesn't scatter horribly or misfire, I'll fail all the partial hits. Just last week, spent 4 turns shooting at a HE kitty cart - managed to hit....nothing. And it's not my aim that was off, each shot should have been on target with a hit.... couldn't even scatter near his other units all around. Once hit a unit of Iron Guts Ogres dead on and did.... 1 wound. Another game saw it disable itself on the first shot, despite ordering brutal floggings for the crew for their previous incompetence. I still like my trebuchet, and will probably have two, but having something that can reliably take out big bads is what I'm looking for :grin:

Vaz: Having him mounted on a Hippogriff could be fun...but then, he is becoming rather expensive...hmm, have to think about it. More useful against every day units though. 

However, having both a VoH and SoH is a little much, one or the other I think as they just can't work at the same time, and use the spare to keep him alive in case he fails the first time. 

Any way, looking at it another way - 
Math hammer: Vo Heroism, Tress and Curiass of Fortune, Just over a 50% chance to kill outright on the first turn, droping to about a 40% chance afterwards - Cost = 80 points

Vo Audacity, Sword of the Ladies Champ, means 3 wounds a turn, pretty consistently, and pretty damn good against anything with S/T 5 for 70 points

Vo Audacity, Sword of Heroes, against T6 means about 2 wounding hits each causing D3 wounds a turn, So average of 4 wounds, but has the possibility of killing in a single turn, unlike the combo above. Unfortunately, opponents will still probably get a saving throw (of 5 or 6 depending on their scaly skin). Still, it's also the cheapest, and works brilliantly against all S/T 5 opponents.

Anyway, If anyone has any more suggestions, I'm all ears!:victory:


----------

